# Looking For Delton/Aristo Brass Sand Domes



## Kenneth Milner (Jan 30, 2008)

To All . . . . I am looking for two sets of the brass turnings that are used on the Delton/Aristo C-16 sand domes. I am looking for are the old-style "fluted" sand dome parts.

Any help at all in this search will be appreciated. . . . Ken


----------



## David Fletcher (Jan 2, 2008)

You can order those parts directly from Hartland Trains. Give Phil Jensen a call at their parts dept and order the domes. They are a copy of the C-16 domes. 

David.


----------



## railgeek (Jan 15, 2008)

*All,* 
I have numerous original Delton C-16 brass steam domes, whistles and pop-it valves along with many original Delton C-16 parts. These parts are factory new (from the close down of the Delton/Caledonia operations in Delton Michigan).
I have access to many other Delton parts such as box car, reefer bodies, doors, roofs, long/short passenger cars, numerous original Delton sprung trucks, etc. Example of parts for the C-16, smoke boxes (utilized for the Mason Bogie builds). Access to wax castings for the headlamp supports, wax castings for the electric style headlamps - perfect for those whom would like to "lost wax" detail parts.

Thanks,

Marc


----------



## Kenneth Milner (Jan 30, 2008)

Hi David . . . . . I thought Aristo Craft bought out the Delton line. I will, however, give Phil at Hartland a call. I have checked and measured the Delton fluted dome pieces agains the D&RG C-16 erection drawings and they are "spot on" for 1/2" scale.

It is really strange that the brass turnings for the "steam" dome seem to be at every turn, but the "sand" dome turnings are nowhere to be found.

BTW . . . . I finally received some basic measurements taken directly from #268's tender in Gunnison about two months ago. I have a drawing on the board and a skilled craftsman waiting in the wings to construct a brass tender shell for me.

And Marc . . . . I saw you list in your original post, but I didn't see any "sand" dome parts. That's the reason I wrote to ask you about them specifically.

Thanks for the help . . . . Ken


----------



## railgeek (Jan 15, 2008)

Most of the sand domes were melted down as it was not a one to one casting and turning of the domes.


----------



## David Fletcher (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Ken, 
To answer your question, Aristo did buy out most of the Delton molds, but that was mostly the plastic parts. Their brass dome tops and rings are all new at Aristo and not Delton (I actually prefer the profiles of the Aristo Turnings over the Delton ones too!), other parts have been re-tooled in plastic at Aristo, such as the modern pilot, air compressors on the modern C-16 and dynamo, which had formerly been brass castings, other tools were lost completely like the original long pilot. 

Kalamazoo also re-tooled their 4-4-0 during the last year of Delton's operation, and with a partnership agreement were going to use C-16 cabs and domes on their 4-4-0...then Delton went bust and the revised 4-4-0s were never anything more than prototypes at Kalamazoo. When Hartland took over Kalamazoo they aquired the 4-4-0 tooling, which had been updated, but lacked domes and cab...and set about making their own. Thats why the Hartland cab is strikingly similar to the C-16 in overal proportions and the domes are very close to the original Delton versions, including the modern rounded domes. 

You can also call Navin at Aristo parts and see about getting the Ariso sand dome. Like I said, for the C-16, I like the profile of the Aristo sand dome more. The Hartland version is much close to Original delton, but not as close to the actual Baldwin profile. 

David.


----------



## Kenneth Milner (Jan 30, 2008)

Hi David . . . . I did call Aristo about six times before I was ever able to get to Navin. I wasn't impressed with their "he'll call you back", time and again, which he never did. And this was almost two months after sending in an order with a check. Anyway, they did not have the sand dome turnings and said it would be next year before they expected any.

Now, with what you've said, you've got me to wondering about the steam dome turnings I have. I purchased them off FeeBay and they were sold as Delton parts. As I mentioned before, what I have are a "spot on" perfect match of the fluted steam domes on the D&RG C-16 erection drawings I have in my possession. Now I'm wondering where to go in my search for the sand dome brass turnings.

I have not been able to reachl Phil Jensen at Hartland as of yet. Just a recording. Seems he's only available on Tuesdays and Thursdays, and I missed my opportunity yesterday. 

So the search continues.

And Marc . . . . I'm a little perplexed about your message that the sand dome turnings were melted down. I guess what I don't understand is "why".

Thanks for the input . . . . Ken


----------



## David Fletcher (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Ken, 
Steam dome tops from both cos are really good. I think you'll find the Hartland dome top to be close enough for what you want anyway, as the kind of dome profile differences I'm talking about are pretty minute. The steam dome tops from all 3 cos are pretty close to each other. Definitely speak to Phil, he'll be able to put you right. 
When you get a moment, go to 'articles' from the tabs above and into the archive (the old MLS), and read the article called 'The Phil Jensen Story'. It covers the story of Delton, Kalamazoo, Hartland and Aristo, and also shows one of the original Kalamazoo samples with the Delton domes and cab from before Delton went bust, and why Kalamazoo were then left with useless modified tools and no domes or cab! Also check out the Delton proposed 4-4-0s and other products never produced. 

David.


----------



## railgeek (Jan 15, 2008)

I have orignal Delton fluted steam domes (base and top) along with numerous whistles, pop-it valves and steam chest release valves. These are all original Delton parts that were purchased in an auction when the Delton/Caledona site closed down. There are numerous Delton/Kalzmazoo parts floating around southwest Michigan and not the few at John's hobby shop in Coloma. I have access to well over 2,000 steam whistles, pop-it valves. Numorus reefers, box cars, long passenger cars, etc. There were some brass steam domes listed on Ebay and these are original Delton (if shipped from Paw Paw, MI). Although Aristo bought out the Delton molds, etc., there a few wax casting molds in a shop in Paw Paw, along with numerous, headlamp support wax castings, electric headlamp wax castings. I would not be suprised if some of the orginal molds that Aristo did not receive, are floating around in someone's garage, etc. in southwest Michigan.


----------



## railgeek (Jan 15, 2008)

Phil's story is great, a lot of history, however, as in all history, there are still some lingering stories in the southwest michigan area (locomotives traded to suppliers for payment and these locos are in the possesion of several local train buffs). Also, there are currently 400 - 500 boxes of products floating around southwest michigan of what was left at Delton when they shut down (what wasn't ground up in the regrind machines or brass details melted down). These boxes have the inspectors sign-off tags in the boxes, etc. More and more items are popping up all over the area. There are also numerous brass loco's in collections in west michigan which are displayed time to time. At one mall during the Christmas season every year, the C.P. Huntington, Breckenridge, several small C&S brass locos are displayed and run on the layout.[/b]


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Could you folk PLEASE switch to BLACK for your character color. That BLUE is exceedingly difficult to focus on even though you have made it excessively large. 

I'd also appreciate a smaller font. 

Thank you.


----------



## railgeek (Jan 15, 2008)

I have difficulty reading black fonts due to my macular. I appreciate your concerns.


----------



## cudak888 (Mar 22, 2008)

Railgeek, here is a tip: If your mouse has a scroll wheel, you can enlarge (or shrink) the text on any site by holding the CTRL key down and spinning the wheel slowly. Though it won't rectify the problem of viewing black fonts, it will allow you to view all posts at the larger font size, even though others will be able to view it at normal size. 

Take care, 

-Kurt


----------

